# Is it Possible to Run my Computer with Portable Solar Panels ?



## Ironman (Aug 31, 2012)

I am trying to build a new computer , but it suddenly clicked in my mind

My Computer generally runs around 12 to 14 hours a day or sometimes more

Consuming a lot of electricity

What if i can Run it on Solar?

is it possible to run My computer on Solar Energy ?
if Yes how ?


----------



## Naxal (Aug 31, 2012)

Ironman said:


> I am trying to build a new computer , but it suddenly clicked in my mind
> 
> My Computer generally runs around 12 to 14 hours a day or sometimes more
> 
> ...



Reliance is running a project where they power up their remote location rural BTS via Solar power.. That includes, all network hardware, electrical lights and equipment and powerful chiller or AC.

At night hours, the BTS switch over to battery which gets charge in day hours.

So indeed it is possible but the question is cost of such technology !!

Take a look at these, Tata Power Solar Systems Limited and Solar Panels &bull; Residential Solar Power Kits


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2012)

No. Stop dreaming.  Use UPS.


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 1, 2012)

> Stop dreaming.


actually it will soon be possible...


----------



## KDroid (Sep 2, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Stop dreaming.



Stop Dreaming? Here is a guy who is trying to do something to help Earth on his part and you're saying Stop Dreaming?

And "Use UPS" ? Does not make any Sense at all.


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 2, 2012)

Well there are UPS solutions that can give 48hrs of backup & the batteries can be charged with a few 36"x24" solar panels . But the initial cost will be very high.

be ready to spend near Rs. 30000+

if budget is no issue then you can go for this type of solution. 

Search for local UPS makers who build ATM ups


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

solar panels ain't cheap n yeilds 1-3% of total solar energy absorved by it....u need two panels like this Sharp ND-240QCJ Poly 240W Pallet 34 which cost 1000$ each to get 480w n which wont work in cloudy weather and in night.......so it can power u for 10 hrs......n cost u Rs.3 lacs .....to run ur 50k pc.....
in brief......
480w- 3 lacs for running 50k pc... for 10 hrs. or use a battery to get power for 24/7 .....
u think it vfm ? huh


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Stop Dreaming? Here is a guy who is trying to do something to help Earth on his part and you're saying Stop Dreaming?
> 
> And "Use UPS" ? Does not make any Sense at all.



 

And yes. Cost of using solar panels for small scale would be tremendously large to make any sense in investing.
It will only success if done on a relatively large scale.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 3, 2012)

You may use LM 317 to make a variable voltage regulator to charge batteries that in turn will run your PC.

Else you may use LM 7824...............


----------

